# Recommended PCI wireless card with HOSTAP



## qsecofr (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi,

searching for supported wireless cards capable of HOSTAP has been fruitless for me.  I'd be grateful to hear brand/model suggestions that I can actually buy (in USA).  The home lan could benefit from the extra capability.

FreeBSD7.2

Reasonable signal strength, since I intend to put the server (and it's fan) down in the basement.

Under $75.00?

TIA


----------



## nirnr00t (Aug 14, 2010)

Up
Please, recommend wifi (desirable pci) card with hostap and 802.11n for big home network, which works fine under freebsd 8.1 and current(desirable with polling).
Thanks.


----------



## qsecofr (Aug 16, 2010)

I found some info by doing

```
man ral
```
The man page for ath suggests using a URL, which always failed to load for me.  Searching the specific card names at NewEgg turned up a few choices for me.  I settled on Edimax EW-7128G.  It shows up in message log as

```
ral0: <Ralink Technology RT2561S>
```
worked fine no problems.  Setting up hostapd with WPA also was no problem.  Though, had to first set my Windows node to use a static IP in the wifi subnet.  And then after that set Windows node to use DHCP, which subsequently got a correct address from my dhcpd.  Dunno why that was.  but if someone else hits a roadblock with dhcp & hostapd, maybe that'll help circumvent it..

For 802.11n and polling you might have to dig further than I did,  Sorry can't help you with that.


----------

